# Unterschied zwischen JSP und JSF



## DennisXX (12. Mrz 2012)

Hallo !!

Also ich weiß, dass man man mit Java Servlets HTML Code mithilfe von Java Methoden ausgeben kann.

Bei JSP ist es ja so, dass man innerhalb von HTML Codeblöcken mihilfe der <%> Direktiven Java Code einbettet.

Was ich jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, ist die tatsache, wo genau das JSF Framework hier einzuordnen ist. Ist das evtl. so eine Art Mix aus Java Servlet- und JSP Programmierung?

Danke für die Mithilfe ! 

mfg
Dennis


----------



## Sym (12. Mrz 2012)

Let me google that for you


----------



## JimPanse (12. Mrz 2012)

....


----------



## Deadalus (12. Mrz 2012)

JSF ist ein Framework zum Entwickeln von GUI für Web Applikationen. 
JSP ermöglicht dir Java Quellcode in HTML Seiten einzubetten und so auch wiederum dynmisch HTML erzeugen zu können. 

Um mal krass bildlich zu werden, nehmen wir an du musst ein Haus bauen. 

Wenn du JSF verwendest bekommst du eine Menge fertiger Teile (mit einer zusätzlichen Bibliothek wie PrimeFaces sogar verdammt komplexe und gutaussehende) und kannst dir dein Haus aus den fertigen Teilen zusammenstecken. 

Mit JSP bekommst du Rohstoffe und grundlegende Werkzeuge um diese abzubauen.  


Übrigens soll der Post JSP's nicht schlechtreden. Man hat natürlich mit JSP viel mehr Möglichkeiten und Freiheitsgrad aber ernsthafte Anwendungen wird heute wohl niemand mehr ausschließlich mit JSP bzw Servlets schreiben.


----------

